# Shell decoys vs Full body



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Is it better to have shell decoys or full body decoys when hunting geese in ND. I have 32 super mag shells, will it do the trick?
:beer: :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Full Bodys cause when your hunting something like a wheat field you won't see the shells as easy as the full's


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can get by using the shells if you use motion stakes oin them they should be OK. They aren't going to draw as well as a full body probably but should work ok as long as you scout and get a good field the birds want to be in.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

the shells will do fine.....even without motion stakes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

they work, but that doesnt mean you shouldnt start droppin some pennies in the piggy bank to get some foots someday.


----------



## muskychuck (Sep 10, 2005)

A few years ago there was a study published in the Journal of Wildlife Management that compared decoys. They wanted to test the effectiveness of shells vs full bodies vs stuffers ( taxidermy mounts). No calling was involved. Shells and full bodies brought birds into shooting range about the same, around 33% of the time. Stuffers kicked ***. like 90%. It's just a study and didn't include calling or flocked decoys but it something to think about.


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

Although we have to realize that study was done back in 1989 and 1990. Up here you could still shoot Canada's over rags back then.

It would be interesting to redo old studies like that.... just got to find someone to pay for it eh?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I tell you what, with the mud in the fields this morning, there was no we were gonna drag out all our full bodies, so we just took our 6 dozen shells and we ended up doing awesome. I'd say, if you have to, shells will work just fine, especially this early season. Oh, and we didn't use any stakes, just set the shells on the ground. 8)


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll be coming out the end of Oct., will the shells be ok then?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Shells are fine if you are in the field the birds want to be in. That is how we started out. Now we have 18 Bigfoots and 24 flocked Avery Shells. I personally like the mix of shells and full bodies. Very realistic looking from a distance. As you can see we only put out 42 decoys and have no trouble shooting geese in ND (the mallards really like the spread as well).

You don't need 100 full bodies like you read about on this site and you don't need to find a field with 300 geese and 1000 ducks to be successful. We always seem to get plenty of action when we find a field of 50-100 geese and 100 ducks.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Waterfowl mind Matt Jones is so good, one time I heard he shot a limit of geese using old car tires as decoys


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have taken quite a few geese over shells alone.

I have to agree that a combo spread of shells and fullbodies looks very realistic.

I think you will be fine with shells, just do some scouting and find a good field that the birds want to be in.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Canuk said:


> Although we have to realize that study was done back in 1989 and 1990. Up here you could still shoot Canada's over rags back then.
> 
> It would be interesting to redo old studies like that.... just got to find someone to pay for it eh?


WHAT, badtalking rags.....thats all I use, and I always do just as well as everyone else with their fullbodies. And the birds are more experienced when they get down here.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

If mallard hunting, how many duck decoys to canadian decoys should I put out, to be effective?


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Shells are good when you see geese laying down. Useally when they find a couple oats, ro an ear of cornb they are pecking at. Full bodies are effective when the geese are not laying, and when they are walking to eat.

Curtis


----------

